# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Việt Nam bị tấn công qua lỗ hổng Windows nhiều nhất

## abusayyart

*Theo báo cáo mới nhất của Kaspersky Lab, hệ điều hành Windows đang là mục tiêu số một của mã độc mang tên CVE-2010-2568. Trong đó, người dùng Việt Nam đứng đầu danh sách bị tấn công.
*
*[replacer_img]
*
​Lỗ hỗng CVE-2010-2568 được phát hiện vào năm 2010 cùng một thời điểm với sâu máy tính _Stuxnet_ khét tiếng. Thậm chí ngày nay, chương trình độc hại để khai thác lỗ hổng này vẫn còn phổ biến và là mối đe dọa cho người dùng Windows. 19.000.000 người sử dụng đã bị lây nhiễm trong vòng tám tháng từ tháng 11/2013 đến tháng 6/2014. Đây là một trong những phát hiện của _Kaspersky Lab_ trong nghiên cứu “_Việc sử dụng Windows và những lỗ hổng_” được tiến hành vào mùa hè năm 2014.

_CVE-2010-2568_ là một lỗi xử lí trong Windows, cho phép kẻ tấn công tải một DLL tùy ý mà người sử dụng không hề biết. Lỗ hổng này ảnh hưởng đến Windows XP, Vista và Windows 7 cũng như Windows Server 2003 và 2008.

Các máy tính là nạn nhân chính của lỗ hổng này hầu hết là của người sử dụng tại Việt Nam _(42,45%),_ Ấn Độ (_11,7%_), Indonesia (_9,43%_), Brazil _(5,52%)_ và Algeria _(3,74%).
_

*[replacer_img]
*
​Các chuyên gia của _Kaspersky Lab_ đặc biệt nhấn mạnh rằng trong trường hợp cụ thể này, số lượng lớn các phát hiện không đồng nghĩa sẽ chuyển thành các cuộc tấn công. Do những cách đặc biệt mà lỗ hổng này được khai thác, nó không thể được phân biệt chính xác giữa các trường hợp khi sản phẩm của Kaspersky Lab cố gắng bảo vệ người dùng khỏi các cuộc tấn công liên quan đến các phần mềm độc hại khai thác CVE-2010-2568 và các trường hợp khi họ phát hiện các “_shortcut_ ” ảo được tự động tạo ra bởi một sâu máy tính cụ thể.

Để giảm thiểu nguy cơ gặp phải các cuộc tấn công liên quan đến các lỗ hổng, các chuyên gia của Kaspersky Lab khuyến cáo người dùng cập nhật phần mềm của họ thường xuyên, xóa phần mềm không sử dụng và sử dụng một giải pháp bảo mật đáng tin cậy được trang bị công nghệ để chống lại các cuộc tấn công.

----------

